# STI Spartan for under $600!!!!



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i just learned this afternoon that STI has a 1911 for under $600
Q1 - what can anyone tell me about this 1911?

bac1023 said
"The Spartan uses an Armscor slide and frame fitted with STI parts, but still a great 1911 for the money."

Q2 - what is a armscor?


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Read good reviews on STI. Armscor is Phillipine company that sells Rock Island Armory in US and think High Standard used to sell them under its name.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

While the problem I have with all gun magazines is they never met a gun they didn't like...



The Blue Press May 07 - STI Spartan said:


> By Duane Thomas
> 
> STI's aptly named Spartan I 911 is intended to give shooters a custom quality gun at a price the average shooter is actually willing and able to spend. Thus, the Spartan is priced at $660 MSRP. A major factor allowing STI to offer this gun at that price is that there are no options available. None. You can have a Spartan one way: one finish, one set of sights, in one caliber, etc. This is in contrast to STI's other 1911 lines - like the Trojan in which, when ordering, you can spec out exactly the gun you want. The Spartan is chambered for .45 ACP; it's available as a full-sized, five-inch bar reled, carbon steel, single stack, Government Model 1911. Period.
> Esthetically, the STI Spartan is a drab gun. Its finish is Parkerized, the grips feature seriously pedestrian grain, the front sight has an orange fiber optic insert, and the rear is the Italian LPA adjustable.
> ...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have yet to see any pistol from STI to be anything less than great. I don't own any at this time but would again if the situation arose.


----------

